
Deploying CSP at Dropbox: a series of four blogposts - frgx
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/tag/content-security-policy/
======
brudgers
Direct in order:

1: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/on-csp-reporting-
and-...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/on-csp-reporting-and-
filtering/)

2: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/unsafe-inline-and-
non...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/unsafe-inline-and-nonce-
deployment/)

3: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/csp-the-unexpected-
ev...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/csp-the-unexpected-eval/)

4: [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/csp-third-party-
integ...](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2015/09/csp-third-party-integrations-
and-privilege-separation/)

